# Rollfast ID



## laszlo (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,

could you identify this Rollfast (model, year)?

Thanks!

Laszlo (Belgium)







ps: does someone have infos on Belgian built Montgomery Ward bicycles?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 29, 2010)

Since it has the 3 arm chainring, and straight chainguard, I'd say late 60s-early 70s. There's no decoding of the postwar serial #'s yet. I hadn't heard of Belgian built ward's bikes before!


----------



## laszlo (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks Adam! regarding the Montgomery Ward bicycles, i found M.W. stickers mentionning "Belgium" in a flea market. I'll scan the sticker and post it here soon.

L.


----------

